# NYC Shopping Jersey Gdns or Woodbury Common?



## bradfield (11 Mar 2007)

Hey! 

Those of you that have done the shopping thing in NYC, do you have any opinions on which one of the above outlet malls is the best?

D


----------



## sandrabing (11 Mar 2007)

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=7

http://www.jerseygardens.com/go/dirListing.cfm?FL=All


----------



## nearly40 (11 Mar 2007)

if it 's wet snowing miserable jersey gardens, it's indoor(also a taxi ride much nearer)
otherwise woodbury common.


----------



## extopia (11 Mar 2007)

Stick to NYC, it's impossible to run out of things to do on a short trip. Impossible to run out of shops too.  Why would you bother going to either of these dreary suburban malls - you can do that at home!


----------



## KalEl (11 Mar 2007)

extopia said:


> Stick to NYC, it's impossible to run out of things to do on a short trip. Impossible to run out of shops too. Why would you bother going to either of these dreary suburban malls - you can do that at home!


 
Nothing personal, but this comment is nonsense.
Woodbury Common is a great place for designer brands.


----------



## Queensheba (11 Mar 2007)

Definately Jersey gardens.Its so much cheaper and u get great bargains.U can get a bus from the port authority bus terminal downtown.But whichever one u decide to do make sure u bring something to put your shopping in like a suitcase with the handle on it.I was told this and decided not to do it in case I stood out.Big mistake!!! Struggled back to the hotel..Plus everyone does it so nobody bats an eyelid!!


----------



## Jane (12 Mar 2007)

D, it really is a personal choice. I've been to both. Bear in mind that in Jersey you are not charged any Tax on clothes, so that always helps !! However, I found Jersey Gardens a little like Liffey Valley, or Blanch to be honest. I wasn't mad about Woodbury Common either !! I kinda got the impression that main stores had shipped off all of their "old" stock to Jersey Gardens & it was already out of style ! But, you have to be prepared to search & you might get some good bargains. I bought a gorgeous DKNY jacket in Marshalls (amongst all the crap !!)

However, if this is your first time going then I think you should try & do both & then make up your own opinion. If you are going to to go Woodbury Common, be sure to join their VIP club & print off vouchers before you go. https://www.premiumoutlets.com/vip/index.asp

I'm going again in May & this time around I think I'm going to look for more shopping in the city itself. I might pop out to Jersey Gardens, but doubt I'll go near Woodbury again.

J


----------



## EvilDoctorK (12 Mar 2007)

Jersey Gardens has the advantage of being easy to get to (it's just out beside Newark Airport) ... have to say though I thought it was pretty grim (the immediate surroundings certainly don't help!), and while there were certainly a few decent shops there was a lot of crap shops in it as well ... there's certainly enough to divert you for a 1/2 a day ... but I wouldn't waste any more time there.

The shops in Jersey Gardens appear, in general, to be at the lower end of the market than Woodbury Common (much less "designer" outlets, more mass market shops). Jersey Gardens does have an Abercrombie & Fitch outlet if that's your thing, whereas I believe Woodbury common doesn't  (The A&F outlet shop is much nicer than the uber cool A&F shop on 5th Ave where you can't hear anything because of the thumping music or see anything because of the very low lighting  )

If I'd only a short time in NY I dont' think I'd waste the required time (at least a 1/2 day for Jersey, pretty much a whole day for Woodbury), but I guess it depends on how much of a shop-aholic you are.


----------



## CMK (12 Mar 2007)

Woodbury Common every time.........treat yourself and get a limo out there ...worth it!


----------



## KalEl (12 Mar 2007)

Queensheba said:


> Definately Jersey gardens.Its so much cheaper and u get great bargains.U can get a bus from the port authority bus terminal downtown.But whichever one u decide to do make sure u bring something to put your shopping in like a suitcase with the handle on it.I was told this and decided not to do it in case I stood out.Big mistake!!! Struggled back to the hotel..Plus everyone does it so nobody bats an eyelid!!


 
It depends what you're looking for. If you want the middle to lower end stuff go to Jersey Gardens. If you want designer brands like Boss/Armani/Juicy/Gucci then Woodbury Common is a better bet.
The A&F store on 5th Avenue is pretty cool alright, even if it is hard to see (or hear!)
I'd echo the poster advising you to get a limo to Woodbury Common...takes a lot of the hassle out of it.


----------



## Chimo (12 Mar 2007)

As a previous poster on a different thread said.   What is the point in paying for a limo out to Woodbury, if you are trying to save money on designer products. Some people are away with the fairys.


----------



## KalEl (12 Mar 2007)

Chimo said:


> As a previous poster on a different thread said. What is the point in paying for a limo out to Woodbury, if you are trying to save money on designer products. Some people are away with the fairys.


 
There is a sense of deja vu about this alright!

I think you're wrong though.
First of all, allocating the cost of the limo to the cost of your purchases doesn't make sense. You don't add the price of parking or taxis in Dublin to a shirt bought on Grafton Street so why do it in NYC?
Plus you're on holidays!
When I was there last year we got a limo. $400 split four ways...that's $100 each. The bus in $40 each, plus it leaves from the Port Authority so add the cost of getting there in. Plus you don't have to leave as early and you get there quicker and in comfort. The driver waits around and you can drop your shopping as you go back to the car.
I don't know about you but buses and general hanging around tire me out.
By getting a limo we were fresh for going out that night to see The Producers (excellent!)
Again I'd say it depends what you're looking for but I get unbelievable value and more importantly choice in NYC and Woodbury Common every year. The trip is literally self financing.


----------



## peno (12 Mar 2007)

Went to woodbury and thought it was a complete waste of time. Stick to the city and try centurt 21. Has the same type of stuff you find in wooodbury.

If you are going for a good few days it may be worth the while but if you are going for along weekend there's moire to do in NYC that waste a day treking to woodbury or the like


----------



## bradfield (12 Mar 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the advice! I think considering it will only be a short visit a trip to jersey gdns and a comprehensive audit of the shopping in the big apple itself will satisfy all the shoppers in the group!

Cheers again!

D


----------



## KalEl (12 Mar 2007)

peno said:


> Went to woodbury and thought it was a complete waste of time. Stick to the city and try centurt 21. Has the same type of stuff you find in wooodbury.
> 
> If you are going for a good few days it may be worth the while but if you are going for along weekend there's moire to do in NYC that waste a day treking to woodbury or the like


 
Can't agree with you there. Century 21 was good a few years ago but has deteriorated alarmingly. And here's why...the concept of an outlet used to be to clear unwanted stock. But now companies are actually making product specifically for places like Century 21. If you look at say the Ralph Lauren shirts or socks in Century 21 they are of inferior quality.
Woodbury Common on the other hand is a true outlet...some posters obviously disagree but myself and my girlfriend have got great stuff there. Specific items that I've seen in Dublin at 3 times the price.


----------



## extopia (13 Mar 2007)

KalEl said:


> First of all, allocating the cost of the limo to the cost of your purchases doesn't make sense. You don't add the price of parking or taxis in Dublin to a shirt bought on Grafton Street so why do it in NYC?



Nothing personal, but this comment is nonsense. Travel, transportation and parking costs are indeed relevant in every case - unless you would have been paying them anyway. I don't think anyone would go to a mall for any other reason than to shop, so don't forget to deduct that $400 from your "savings". While you're at it, maybe deduct your plane fare and hotel room too.


----------



## KalEl (13 Mar 2007)

extopia said:


> Nothing personal, but this comment is nonsense. Travel, transportation and parking costs are indeed relevant in every case - unless you would have been paying them anyway. I don't think anyone would go to a mall for any other reason than to shop, so don't forget to deduct that $400 from your "savings". While you're at it, maybe deduct your plane fare and hotel room too.


 
Personally I don't see the relevance of the plane fare and the hotel room because there's more to the trip than just shopping. But even allowing for all the costs we still saved money.
Can't say I agree with you on the local transport costs...I went to Dundrum the other day and bought a pair of shoes. I didn't add the cost of the parking, my lunch or the petrol to get there to the cost of the shoes. Obviously a limo is a luxury but allocating it's entire cost to your purchases isn't fair.


----------



## extopia (13 Mar 2007)

KalEl said:


> I went to Dundrum the other day and bought a pair of shoes. I didn't add the cost of the parking, my lunch or the petrol to get there to the cost of the shoes. Obviously a limo is a luxury but allocating it's entire cost to your purchases isn't fair.



Regardless of how you personally view the allocation of costs, all of the expenses mentioned above (except the lunch) are indeed directly related to and therefore attributable to your shopping trips. I'm not saying you have to be completely anal about this - presumably you can afford to pay these costs - but it's incorrect to think they are insignificant.


----------



## KalEl (13 Mar 2007)

extopia said:


> Regardless of how you personally view the allocation of costs, all of the expenses mentioned above (except the lunch) are indeed directly related to and therefore attributable to your shopping trips. I'm not saying you have to be completely anal about this - presumably you can afford to pay these costs - but it's incorrect to think they are insignificant.


 
Unless you consider shopping in itself a leisure activity...anyways we'll agree to disagree! Even including all of the costs involved in getting there I think there is better value to be had in NYC than Ireland.
(obviously not if you just buy a pair of boxer shorts!)
But back to the OP's original query I think Woodbury is a better bet.


----------



## spinal_tap (13 Mar 2007)

Defo Woodbury (I've done both), without a shadow of a doubt.

Get the bus from the station on 32nd (or is it 36th ... it's been a while!), costs about 30 dollars return, and you are given a voucher. When you get there, go to the info office and hand over the voucher, they'll give you a book of discount tokens. Admittedly, these do make you spend even more, but hey, when you're getting the stuff so cheap, who cares.

Was over in Woodbury on a snowy February Tuesday, there were only about 150 people in the place. It was fan-bloody-tastic!

Also, when you get back to the hotel, you may want to dump all the tags, receipts, packaging, store bags etc. If you buy any expensive electrical stuff, dump the packaging and post the receipt home to yourself. 

Incidentally, let's not let this thread turn into another discussion on avoiding customs.


----------



## johndoe64 (13 Mar 2007)

Here's another option as well. Tanger outlet in Riverhead 

http://www.tangeroutlet.com/ look for the Riverhead one and check out the store directory.


----------

